# which Dog Breed?



## tylerjones553 (Oct 31, 2011)

Which Dog Breed you like most . I like Guard dog and my favorite are English Mastiff and Boxer both are Great Breeds Very Intelligent Loyal and Boxer's Are Very Comical too


----------



## GeneRector (Jun 4, 2008)

Howdy! Basset Hounds and Dalmatians are my favorite. 
Always,
Gene


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have had nothing but Australian Shepard's on the farm for the last 30 years.

Come in about three sizes as well. Mine is the old standard and runs about 65 lbs but is very gentle with kids and even likes cats but still plays hell on muskrats and raccoons.

Then there is the wife's older dog which is the new standard and those weigh between 35-45 lbs. Then the wife's house dog is a miniature that runs about 15 lbs.

All of our previous Aussies including the current three are very healthy with the only trips to the vet being for yearly vaccinations.

Also are very protective and loyal. One of the times after the wife was in the hospital I had to take the mini out to the kennel as she wouldn't let anybody near Tammy including her parents, my parents, or the visiting nurse.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

We raise English Mastiffs and Border Collies. The Mastiffs are a great family dog and are not mean, but look intimidating at over 200 lbs. The Border Collies are great when it comes time to move or feed the cows. Here is our website. Glacier Ridge


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

They are what you make of them for the most part. Your local shelter will have a great dog that will suit your needs just fine.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I second Dolphin, I have a American Bulldog/Pitbull Mix, that I picked up from a guy that I was told was abusing his dogs. The pup I got had his tail docked with boltcutters, so they were definitely mistreated!! Anyways I have had 5 boxers, 2 blueticks, 5 beagles, and a walker hound in my day all these were great but the mixed dog has been the best!!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

German Shepherd


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Right now I have a great Pyrenees, that was dropped off at my house 8 years ago. Great dog if you own 300 acres, 4000 sheep and don't mind constantly sweep up piles of dog hair. Not so good if you don't like that. I grew up with Aussie Cattle dogs, which is what I'm getting for my next dog. Great for working cattle, makes loading a trailer much faster and easier on me and the cows. Wife wants a newfie as well, which listen much better than the Pyr.


----------



## HayFarmChick85 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello... Such a great question. growing up we really had nothing but working dogs, grew up in the city but had neighbors who had cows and alpaca we were always helping with. 
Adopted border collie/Australian shepherd mixes from the shelter and they gave us 16 great years, miss them dearly. But now my dog is a red heeler and he is just the most loyal, fun dog I've ever had. Bought him from a breeder and he grew up on friends ranch while I coached for a year but he is such a great dog. But I'm biased cuz working dogs are all I've had  
Again, though, look to adopt before you go out and buy one, even if you get a mix, they usually turn out to be incredible dogs.


----------



## ewalker (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a English Pointer, I am considering getting a Heeler, Australian Shep, or Border Collie or a cross of 1 of the 3. My Pointer is 14 and still acts like a puppy playing in the yard but is all business when hunting. He plays well with neighbor dogs that visit, but he is the king of the ranch little nervous how a new pup will fit in. I have been looking at some rescues but it is hard for me to give $250 to $300 for a rescue dog when I can get registered dog for less. I do not really care if they are registered just think that is a little high for a rescue dog. If I could find a rescue or a dog someone no longer wants that is around a year old I would go that direction, I keep my dogs in about 3 acres behind a invisible fence to keep them off the road for safety. I have horses, feeder calves, and cats also that the Pointer try playing with.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I have had Labrador Retreivers for all of my life. I am biasted for sure but, I've never heard of another breed of dog that will try to please to the point of absolute exhaustion and some times even death(not any of mine). My current dog is ten and as long as he can manage he will retreive ducks and geese jusmping from ice flow to ice flow, and shiver so badly that you thinks his joints would break apart. You can think that this is cruel, but try and leave the house with a gun and not him! 
The dog has patience for children pulling prodding and the like to no end also. A true man's best friend, but no hell as a cattle dog, he just runs around and makes noise lol. I'll never own anything else.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Australian shepherd in my opinion. Loyal and over the top smart. Easy to train and loves to work. Just got my second one.
We also have to older Lab's that a man could not do without .


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm partial to German Shepherds. The first dog I ever got as a puppy and I had heard puppies are sometimes hard to train. Not German Shepherds. Ours is a terrible guard dog because of all the hay buyers loving and petting her since she was a pup. But people don't get out of their vehicles when she is standing there looking at them.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

We have a yellow Labrador retriever that is a year and a half old. Before him we had a chocolate Labrador retriever which was the dog I grew up with. He was as good of a dog as you could ask for was very protective of our property I don't think he would have every bit anyone he would just bristle up and bark like crazy. Most people were scared to death to get out of the car. If you took him off the property he was as friendly as could be. He did have one quirk that is unusual for labs he absolutely hated water never could get him to swim in any way and when you gave him a bath he would just tremble.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Bet you can't guess!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

German Shepard, mutt, (he hit the lottery) dachshunds (3).....


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Red-nosed pit was my favorite till he got hit in the road going after a cat. Poor ol Muggsy missed to this day. Extremely tolerant of small children great with the cows loyal and protective. Think I may have heard him bark 3 times his whole life. He'd just stand there like a statue when someone pulled in the drive till he got a good smell of 'em. I swear he could smell the shady in people I came to depend on that ability as he was never proven wrong. Now its a basset-beaglemix. lol I asked for a black and tan coonhound and thats what my gf brought me."It's a puppy...Right?" she said


----------



## Farmall1956 (Feb 15, 2013)

At my house we have 15 year old Australian Shepard, almost 12 year old yellow lab and. 6 year old Jack Russel.


----------

